# Tip for dogs who hate their ear meds



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My roomates dog has an ear infection, but absolutely hates having her ears messed with, being an 80 lb dog, its very difficult to restrain her without being bitten, even when using a muzzle, its like being bucked by a wild bronco. After couple days, I was ready to surrender on trying the ear solution, but tonight a thought came to my mind, why not use a cotton ball? I assumed that she hates the squirting sensation and I was right. So I soaked the cotton ball in the solution and slowly squeezed it into her ear while massaging it with other hand. Then I used a second cotton ball to wipe the debris. She still protested a little, but nothing compared to before, what a relief! 

thought I'd share this tip with others who have difficult dogs


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I cant imagine doing ear meds with an 80 lb dog! My pug is only 17 pounds and I was sweating and she was panting with no luck. The only thing that kept her from running away or fighting was putting her on the kitchen counter beside the fridge because she had no where to run lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Great tip!

My initial thought was "Wouldn't that waste a lot of product trapped in the cotton ball?" and then I was thinking of how much ear cleaner was wasted just trying to get some IN Murphy's ear, and decided it was a fair trade with much less fighting! LOL. Murph has in fact rocked a blue hair-do in my efforts to get cleaner in his ears while he protests. Luckily he hasn't had any more ear infections, but the one he had when we originally picked him up was TERRIBLE.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You're warming up the solution first as well, right? 
My friend was having problems putting drops in her pug's ears, but, she wasn't warming the stuff up to body temp first. Made a big difference. Turned out the pup had a tumour deep in his ear canal - I can't imagine how much that cold solution must have hurt.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

No kidding, I probably splashed out half the bottle trying to get it into the ear the first time, what a hassle, but I'm glad this worked 

Molly, I left it out on the counter for a day because theres no AC in the house (just separate rooms) so it was room temp when I put it in the ears.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

That's exactly what we do at work...warm up the solution...it helps tremendously...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great idea! And while your doing it you could give him a few really yummy treats.....just to further reinforce that getting ear meds is a good thing! Congrats on a great accomplishment!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonder if that would work with a cat. My friend has a cat who, after being dosed once, won't even go into the same room with her owner for several days, so no chance of giving her any more. She has to leave her at the vet, or do those long-acting shots.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> What a great idea! And while your doing it you could give him a few really yummy treats.....just to further reinforce that getting ear meds is a good thing! Congrats on a great accomplishment!


I agree! I was thinking peanut butter to be exact, esp if you just buy a jar for the dog and let them lick it while you clean/med their ears...Of course you would have to be willing to feed the dog peanut butter.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is actually how we've always done mine, I actually didn't know you could squirt it directly into their ear as it would cause problems, We saturate it stick it in and massage his ear and he gets the little foot kicking pretty good, so he thinks it's a great thing! :lol:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Great tips! With the labs and being tremendous swimmers alwasy getting those swimmers ear infections, these are such good tips. warming, cotton balls ,so simple thanks everyone!


----------

